
Lazy-Loading Disqus Comments with the Intersection Observer API - CherryJimbo
https://jross.me/lazy-loading-disqus-comments-with-intersectionobserver/
======
KajMagnus
How nice, I'm interested in doing precisely that, for lazy-loading a
commenting system I've developed (Disqus alt).

> My page weight varies slightly, but I went from around 700KB, to 1.5MB -
> Disqus was larger than my entire blog post

That's what I've seen too, i.e. that Disqus is about 700 - 800 kb. — There're
Commento, about 11 kb instead: [https://commento.io](https://commento.io), and
Talkyard, 150 kb instead: [https://www.talkyard.io/blog-
comments](https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments) (I'm developing Talkyard).
Both support Disqus comments import.

You've thought about quite a lot of things: :- )

    
    
        // load comments for search engines to index
        ...
        // load comments if URL hash contains #comment
        ...
    
    

Probably I'd have forgotten both those two things, some time in the future
when I'll implement lazy-load by default for Talkyard.

